# He poisoned my mom's dog



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm going to try and make this post as short as possible. I'm not really sure how much my mom wants me to post on a public forum since most of it all can't be legally proven so please, in short just believe me: My mom's neighbor tried to kill her dog twice so far(thankfully she's alive because of a talented, but expensive, vet) This isn't all he's done, but like I said I really don't know how much information I should say. What I need help with is getting the proof and any deterrents all you tech savvy haunters can give me. Cheap camera hacks to make a surveillance to catch him in the act? Some way that he can not get into our yard/throw things into our yard/have access to our dog? any ideas on any topic within legal law? He's not going to stop until he kills the dog and frankly I'm worried about my mom's life too.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Crissie, this guy sounds seriously motivated - what does he have against the dog? Is he actually entering your property? Was your vet able to determine the poison used in the attacks, and was it something that the dog would normally never have access to?
Don't misunderstand, I'm not trying to blame your dog (or you or your mom) but this asshole is risking some serious jail time for his actions. Whatever his motivations are, his actions are inexcusable.
Meantime, a low-cost all-in-one video security system with the camera mounted in the right place sounds like the way to go. I don't have any info on this, but I'm sure there are others here that can help. Notifying the local police of your suspicions can be helpful as well. The guy may have a history of this sort of thing. Good luck - and stay safe.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I second what Otaku said. Also, if there is suspicion of poisoning, the dog should not go out into the yard unattended or off leash.

Your mom needs to report her concerns to the police, and if the vet has a toxicology report about the poison used, provide a copy to the police as well.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Definitely get a police report. If it doesn't do much now it will help in the end because you can prove that you've reported the person before.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

This is awful - I cannot understand how people can do this sort of thing to a poor animal. I hope you can come up with a resolution. Is the dog barking to annoy the neighbor? Certainly higher fences isn't going to stop anyone throwing a bait over. I would definitely be keeping the dog on a leash and under strict supervision while in the back yard.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

We worry about that with our nutsy neighbors, too. Since you KNOW he's doing it, for the dog's sake you need to NOT let the dog out in the yard without you. Ever. This may mean you have to change how you behave (have a leash on the doorknob, umbrella if it's raining...might have to take him for walks instead of letting him roam the yard). If you DO find something in the yard make SURE you photograph it, and then call the cops ASAP. We keep a camera hanging by the door to catch the idiots next door in the act. My great aunt's cat was poisoned by a neighbor...people are idiots. In addition, you might want to ask the vet if you can keep peroxide and/or charcoal for the dog if he happens to ingest something when vet's office is closed.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish I could take care of it for you. Ugh! I hate these kind of people who terrorize others and take it out on their pets. I don't know how much the police can do for you if you don't have any proof. Hence why you're inquiring about cameras. I can recommend to document everything this jerk says, does, the date and time, etc. DOCUMENTATION is the key. Do you have a Humane Officer in your district? I would definately touch base with them and make them aware of what's going on. We're so fortunate here that we have a city officer who is deeply involved in animal related issues along with the humane officer in our city. I agree with what's been said already, you must be strict with protecting the dog. Like Deb said, take pictures of anything that is suspicious in your yard or that you would consider to be dangerous, and report it. Insist upon it. Oh one other thing, I know this might sound weird, but check with your laws about what you can video on your neighbors property. What is considered to be "in plain view" by the public eye should be fine. When you're having the cameras installed, make a big to do about it so that he's aware of them being installed. This could also be a deterrent. 

Disclaimer: I cannot provide legal advice, however I can provide an opinion. Good luck!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Definitely get a police report, and the tox screen from the vet. Most animal poisoners are not very creative. 75% of them use regular automotive antifreeze, because it's cheap and easily acquired. Make sure that HE sees you having cameras installed, because that might be enough of a deterrent. I'm also an advocate for not letting the dog outside without a leash, even in it's own yard. Look at it this way: you're taking away a little of the dog's freedom in exchange for it's safety and well being. 

I own three pit bulls. My two younger ones are allowed in the yard by themselves because they can't jump the fence. My old man has to be on a leash when outside, because he's an accomplished jumper (I suspect that he can also pick locks, but no proof yet.) Most of my neighbors know my dogs, and don't have a problem with them. There's one old man who likes to call the local PD and complain of my dogs barking. I can't say that they never bark, but my old man has had three throat surgeries in the last two years, so I know it isn't him. This man is the type of person I would suspect of trying to poison our pets, because he's just a mean hearted person. We've never done anything to him, and live across the street and three houses away. Instead of just saying "I don't agree with your choice of pets", he'd take the coward's way out.

My dogs are never outside the fence without their harness and leash (not even in the car), and we make sure to warn anyone else walking a dog that we prefer not to risk a disagreement between the dogs. If I have the old man out walking, I will cross the street to keep from coming into contact with other dogs. He's getting older, and is a little grouchy. 

I have 4 different cameras in my back yard. One pointed at each gate, and one with a panorama lens that takes in 90% of the back yard. My dogs still don't go outside by themselves.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

When I lived in town there was a guy across the road who hated dogs. He would constantly complain to our Council about them. We had MANY visits from the local ranger who would come to the door, knock loudly, come inside and have a cuppa and leave at least half an hour later saying you wouldn't know the dogs were there. One of the other neighbors had an English Cocker Spaniel that would bark whenever they went out. Maybe he thought it was ours - I don't know - but not once did he ever approach us about what his problem was and that was probably the thing that annoyed me the most. I was always wary and never left the dogs outside if I wasn't around to keep an eye on them. You just cannot trust some people.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

we or the dog has never done anything to this guy, he's just crazy. We've filed police reports but because 80% of what he's done is "technically" legal(or when it is proven illegal he has stopped that particulate activity and come up with something new) and we can't prove the fully illegal stuff we don't have anything other than our word against his. The poison symptoms are so generic that it could be just about anything, including antifreeze and such but we can't "prove" it. This last attempt did provide us with a small amount of evidence, we caught the dog with a very large raw bone. We can't afford to have it tested for poisons. My uncle is going to encircle the porch with wire so the dog can sit on the porch safely, but she won't be able to go on the grass. It sounds like an easy fix to take the dog out on the leash each time but my mom is in her 70s and can't get up and down that often or wait. She's got a chair set up on the porch to watch the dog, but the dog is such a sun worshiper, and mom's not, it get's tireing. These are all temporary solutions, and this nutso ain't gonna quit. I can understand otaku asking if the dog did something, but this is just about the most quiet dog in the world. I really can't imagine a dog more silent unless you removed their voice box. This guy is just an evil mean person.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

There's a special level of he!! for people who are cruel to animals. I just hope he doesn't get your dog (or any other) before he goes there.

As far as cameras go, an inexpensive alternative would be to use your computer with a web cam & something like this software. I've never used this particular program, but I've heard good things about & I have used webcams in surveillance situations. Webcams aren't the best for this type of thing, but can work OK. Just keep it out of the wether as best you can. If you're willing to spend a few bucks, a network camera like one of these would probably work better than the webcam

Whatever happens, I wish you luck.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd keep a very close eye on him.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Place a sign in your window that is visible to his window that says, "Smile, you are on camera".


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Goth, I agree with Hedge and Warrant. Everyone has a phone or gadget now that can capture this bastard. Obviously, you can't let him get near the dog, but any form of recordable behavior may do it. Dunno 'bout Oregon, but I'm afraid cops will do nothing 'til something happens. Which is what you're trying to prevent.


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wait until the guy is sleeping. Throw gasoline into his backyard and light it on fire. Then bang on his door and tell him that someone lit his yard on fire. Once he puts it out, tell him you believe that the same person who has been poisoning the dog set his yard on fire. Then mention how terrible it would be if the dog died and his house went up in flames within the same week.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Not experienced in this but I gotta believe that since this person is doing this, he's doing other stuff to other people. Find those people, find allies.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

stars8462 said:


> Wait until the guy is sleeping. Throw gasoline into his backyard and light it on fire. Then bang on his door and tell him that someone lit his yard on fire. Once he puts it out, tell him you believe that the same person who has been poisoning the dog set his yard on fire. Then mention how terrible it would be if the dog died and his house went up in flames within the same week.


OMG, that just put the biggest grin on my face in like, forever.


----------

